# Red Morell Burl



## LemonadeJay (Oct 31, 2013)

I received my red morell burl today from Knotholeexoticwood. Wow is this thing beautiful. Any advice on the best way to make this into a bowl. I actually feel a little bad doing anything to it.


----------



## TimR (Oct 31, 2013)

I think at this point, the safe thing to do is set it somewhere and admire it for the next few years while you ponder that thought. :D

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2013)

First you have to determine if you want a natural edge or not. Then slap er on the lathe between centers and cut a tenon on one side to fit your chuck you should be able to take it from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2013)

I spose I should mention that if you decide to go with a natural edge you will lose some diameter out of it. As it sits now you have a bowl shape to it as any cap does. Another note would be that if you do not make it a natural edge you will likely end up with a mostly sapwood bowl that has some of the heart wood peeking out here and there.


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 31, 2013)

I'd try my utmost to keep it intact, and would scour the web looking for inspiration ... such as THIS one. I've seen much simpler versions of it (without the rings around the scooped out section, for example.)

_(edit ... look further down that thread for another one)_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 31, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> I'd try my utmost to keep it intact, and would scour the web looking for inspiration ... such as THIS one. I've seen much simpler versions of it (without the rings around the scooped out section, for example.)
> 
> _(edit ... look further down that thread for another one)_



Those are some sweet examples of stunning work.


----------



## TimR (Oct 31, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Those are some sweet examples of stunning work.


I was also thinking that IF you are going to do something, that's an excellent route. I did this from a mallee, not sure if brown or red.


You don't have to turn thin, I kinda like the thicker versions posted just as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 31, 2013)

TimR said:


>



Now _*that's*_ what I'm talking about ... beautiful :)


----------



## LemonadeJay (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow, that is some good looking stuff. Do you have a photo of the bottom of your piece?
Thanks
Jay


----------



## DKMD (Oct 31, 2013)

Here's a little step-by-step for a bowl similar to the one Tim showed above. This was a black ash burl cap, but the process would be similar. I've done the same type of thing with Aussie burl caps too.

http://woodbarter.com/threads/from-burl-cap-to-bowl.3544/


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 1, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Here's a little step-by-step for a bowl similar to the one Tim showed above. This was a black ash burl cap, but the process would be similar. I've done the same type of thing with Aussie burl caps too.
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/from-burl-cap-to-bowl.3544/



Whoa -- not sure why/how I hadn't seen your tutorial before now, but thanks for the great step-by-step.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LemonadeJay (Nov 4, 2013)

I worked on the burl tonight. Thanks for all the suggestions and the tutorial. This stuff is hard . I was covered in a coating of what looked like brick dust. I have a ways to go still but, here are a couple of photos.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 4, 2013)

That looks really good so far and man that is a gorgeous burl!


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 4, 2013)

Oh yes, this is shaping up nicely.

How do you have it chucked? (Expanding inside a recess, or squeezing on a tenon?)


----------



## LemonadeJay (Nov 4, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Oh yes, this is shaping up nicely.
> 
> How do you have it chucked? (Expanding inside a recess, or squeezing on a tenon?)



I have it on a tenon and started it with a face plate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

